# Pulling Bodies Apart



## regme (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi

I have a couple of very old locos the first a hornby "Santa Fe" and the second a lima "SNCF".

The SNCF works but needs for TLC and the "Santa Fe" motor and lights work but it doesn't move so I'm guessing the gears are shot.

My problem is pulling them apart when I under the screws undernearth I have to apply some force which leads me to beleive I have missed a screw or there is some trick to this. If anyone can point me in the right direction on train maintence that would be great, my searches have led me no where.

Cheers


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Don't know about the SNCF, but usually a diesel loco shell is held on
by screws under the 'fuel tank'. I have the similar GP by Bachmann
and that is how the shell is removed from it's frame. 

Don


----------



## regme (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Don

Thanks, I manage to get the Santa Fe apart. Now for the SNCF I just don't want to use too much force incase I break it.

Cheers


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Removing a shell*

Regme;

Looking at the bottom photo of your SCNF loco, I'm guessing that the plastic body shell MAY BE held on by tabs that release when you spread the sides of the shell outward with two small screwdrivers. This system is common on many modern loco models. If that removes the shell, there may be additional screws accessible from inside. That would be an odd system of fastening a mechanism, but what the heck,from the SCNF markings, it's supposedly a model of a French loco( which looks suspiciously like an American Plymouth switcher) and the French do everything weird! :laugh:

Good luck;

Traction Fan


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Boy, I had a different idea of what this thread was about when I saw the title!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

traction fan said:


> Regme;
> 
> Looking at the bottom photo of your SCNF loco, I'm guessing that the plastic body shell MAY BE held on by tabs that release when you spread the sides of the shell outward with two small screwdrivers. This system is common on many modern loco models. If that removes the shell, there may be additional screws accessible from inside. That would be an odd system of fastening a mechanism, but what the heck,from the SCNF markings, it's supposedly a model of a French loco( which looks suspiciously like an American Plymouth switcher) and the French do everything weird! :laugh:
> 
> ...


A nice helpful trick passed along some time back from ShayGetz:

If you find the shell is held on by 'tabs', you can use a small screw driver
to pry the shell from the frame, stick a toothpick in the opening and move the
screw driver on down, inserting picks as you go. Do it carefully to avoid
marring the plastic.

Don


----------

